# what is the fastest growing domestic freshwater fish?



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Thx


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I would guess maybe tiger muskie?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

pacu?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Tilapia


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

paddle fish might be a fast grower.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

When you say domestic, do you mean native?

If you dont mean native then my armatus is the fastest growing fish Ive ever seen. He went from 4"-12"in three months!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Catfishes in general. I had a RTC that I got at 2 inches. It grew to 3x in less than 3 months. On the other hand, oscars also grow out fast.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Domestic = Native
Domesticated = Ones that we've bred over and over again

Which do you mean?


----------

